# AMNPS smoked cheese, 15 lbs, first cold smoke on ECB with Q-view



## teeznuts (Aug 10, 2012)

I have smoked lots of cheese in my MES 30 but until now I hadn't cold smoked on the ECB. When I use the AMNPS I like to light both ends to get a nice heavy smoke. The problem with that is the MES holds heat so well that I'm constantly trying to monitor temps and make sure I have plenty of ice to keep the cheese from melting during summer smokes. Since temps in Cali have been in the 100 range lately i thought I might do better in the ECB, which isn't insulated as well as the MES.

I started out with a mix of apple and hickory in the AMNPS. Lit two rows and let burn for about 10 minutes while I prepped the cheese.













IMGP4139.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






Started with 6 lbs of pepper jack, 4 lbs of colby jack and just under 6 lbs of provolone.













IMGP4140.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






Cut it all up for a date with some smoke.













IMGP4143.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






I placed the AMNPS in the charcoal pan which i modified by drilling a bunch of 1/2" holes for air flow. I prop the pan off the ground a little with the help of some bricks. My ECB has the legs mounted on the outside so it can be lifted off the charcoal pan. When I do hot smokes I usually just use the base of my Smokey Joe.

I filled the water pan with ice to help keep the temps down. I placed the lower cooking rack over the ice and lined the outside with a ring of cheese.













IMGP4144.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






I placed the top rack in and loaded it up as well.













IMGP4148.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






Beautiful smoke rising up!













IMGP4150.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






The AMNPS doing what it does best.













IMGP4152.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






After about 3 1/2 hours













IMGP4153.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012


















IMGP4156.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






a different angle.













IMGP4159.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






All sealed up and ready for a 2-3 week nap.













IMGP4161.JPG



__ teeznuts
__ Aug 10, 2012






I'm very happy with the results and will probably use the ECB for more cold smokes in the future. The cheese took on some nice color and, with the exception of a couple pieces of colby jack, didn't get too soft. The colby will be fine after the resting period.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like your idea was a winner! That's some good looking color on the cheese. If I happen to have some that gets softer than others, I let it mellow, then shred for other dishes.

Nice job!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 10, 2012)

That is some really good looking cheese. Now comes the hard part - the wait


----------



## driedstick (Aug 16, 2012)

That looks great I just opened my cheese I did two weeks ago and can you say yummmmmmyy - your cheese stash is just part full now.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice Job Teez!!

TJ


----------

